# Helping when people are stuck?



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok this question was asked on a Facebook page and I wanted to get 2cool fell for it. 
If your driving or fishing the beach and you see some one stuck what do you do?
Do you pull past them try to pull them out for money or do it for free?
I grew up in Sargent and spent my days on the beach as soon as I had a truck. I have been stuck many times and in turn have help many people out. 
I never just drive past I will always stop and ask if they need help and do my pest to get them out. I will never take money for doing it. If I can't get you out I will give you a ride back if needed.

What's your fell 2cool? Do you charge pass by or over help?
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I always stop and help out and never take cash, maybe a cold one but that's about it. I always keep a tow strap in my truck when on the beach.


----------



## wareagle1979 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have been stuck too many times, I NEVER pass anybody up that is stuck and never accept money, a cold beer is a different story though!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Rules of the road. Help em.


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

wareagle said:


> I have been stuck too many times, I NEVER pass anybody up that is stuck and never accept money, a cold beer is a different story though!


^^^This^^^


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

On the water....on the beach....on the road....no matter.....i have and do help. Never accept money just do whats right.


----------



## Big Grouper (Oct 1, 2008)

Always have pulled em out. No money but they have to listen to my advice!!!! Kinda got a captive audience at that point.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Gonna have to buck the trend of this thread. No way man. Damage to your vehicle or theirs and here we go. I may loan a bucket and shovel but that's about it.


----------



## tinman03 (May 21, 2006)

Ive pulled out a few people,and as it is with my luck,I always get the people who start running their mouth."Hey man,your doing it wrong".."Its usually never muddy here next to the water".."Oh,did you want me to take it out of PARK?"...


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I've never seen a human skeleton next to a stuck car on the beach...they'll be fine with or without my help. I'll offer them water or a cellphone and if they are still there when I'm about to leave, I'll see if they want me to try and pull them out. But, I'm not going to ruin my fishing/beach time helping out a dummy that is stuck by spending the majority of my time fixing their problem. 

Believe it or not, if you let the guy work at it a little with any number of items washed up on shore, they can get unstuck by themselves in 30 minutes or so.

Charging money without a tow license will get you more trouble than a crisp hundred is worth as well.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I will pull them out on the beach using my stuff and me hooking it up. I only have had one guy in a new Power Stroke 4x4 that I couldn't get out so far. He was buried to the axle and in the water. I will not try pulling anyone stuck past the dunes in the marsh though. Gladly try to help, but I'm not risking my truck or Jeep to do so.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Some good Sargent neighbors pulled my daughter and her boyfriend out of the sand this past weekend. I think it is a Texas thing to help and not expect reward. I saw it as a great life lesson for them in learning about how to pay it forward.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

i've helped anyone stuck and never accepted a penny


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

First, laugh & point. Then I snap a picture of the stuck truck. Then I ask how is it even possible to try to cross that area in a truck and expect not to get stuck. Then I take a selfie with the truck stuck in the back ground. I post it on 2Cool. Then I pull them out & refuse cash. But first, let me take a selfie with the stuck truck again!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I'm not crawling around in the sand to hook someone else up.

I hand them the strap and tell them to wrap it around the frame - then hook up and pull them out.

if it's an elderly person - I'll crawl in the sand to hook them up.


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Help for free as long as I don't think I'll get stuck too. Hate the vultures parked in their 4WD's under the SLP bridge when the sand is soft.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

I have been pulled out quite a few times...had to get one of the big front end loaders once. I had my truck backed up to the water while out was out fishing and didn't think about the tide coming in. I got back to the truck and water was almost to the rim. It was a bad time to find out the 4x4 didn't work. I have pulled quite a few people out as well. Tried to pull an ice cream van out that was stuck at SLP once. The woman tried to turn towards the water, back up and turn around. We all know that you cannot stop in soft sand. Well she buried it. She was about 50' from the water facing the water. I tried to pull from behind with no luck, so I went around to the front and pulled and eventually I made ruts that I could not get out of. My skid plate was sitting on the sand. Luckily someone brought me a shovel and dug the sand out and made it out of the hole and I left.


----------



## Igofish (Apr 18, 2010)

I have pulled many out and been offered cash, but don't take it. The last one I pulled out, I stopped to put up my strap and chain, then he backs up and rams into my rear rack on my jeep. Dude just says "I thought u left" and drives off. Now I have a bent rack. No good dead goes unpunished.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Depends on the situation. Most of the time I help, and pull them out without taking any cash. But have been times I left them because they were being stupid.


----------



## Tmackcj5 (Sep 1, 2012)

I always stop and offer. I haven't been stuck (on the beach) myself, but if it happens, i hope someone is nice enough to stop and lend a hand...


----------



## Tmackcj5 (Sep 1, 2012)

speckle-catcher said:


> I'm not crawling around in the sand to hook someone else up.
> 
> I hand them the strap and tell them to wrap it around the frame - then hook up and pull them out.
> 
> if it's an elderly person - I'll crawl in the sand to hook them up.


I've seen too many idiots wrap a strap somewhere it doesn't belong to trust anyone else when i'm doing the pulling.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Tmackcj5 said:


> I've seen too many idiots wrap a strap somewhere it doesn't belong to trust anyone else when i'm doing the pulling.


Yep!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

It depends on a few factors, but I stopped pulling them out a while back. I pulled both of the front hooks off of one of those chebbies with all of the plastic on it. In hindsight, I was fortunate he didn't hold me liable for what did happen and what could have happened.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

we use to dig "bikini traps" at 16 mile road when the sand was really soft.....it was basically a really small shallow ditch in the driving area so that girls would come along and slow down really quick and then go really slow over it and then press the gas right as the back tires were in it and get stuck so we could talk to them

guys would just drive over it like it was not even there thankfully because it really was barely there

back then I had a CJ7 with a V8 so I could pull most anyone out if needed, but the bikini trap we would just push them on their way

these days there are a lot more factors that would go into pulling someone out like the potential damage to the car.....how polite, stupid, demanding, thankful and on and on they seem to be.....the ones that just expect it or practically demand it....uh no thanks mr. blamo meo for everything I will pass......the ones that seem like they are always stuck because they are just stupid and don't care that they inconvenience people 2-3 times per trip for them......pass one day when they run out of funds paying a tow truck maybe they will learn

people that were out there actually knowing they were getting crazy and they are prepared and have made effort.....maybe/probably would try hey they were having fun right

in the dunes or other out of bounds area.....pass

it is like offering a jump start to a car or boat these days.....some people are just not prepared and need to eat a little cost of that to make them wake up VS continually inconveniencing people at not financial cost to themselves only a waste of time for others.......towing in from the lake ect probably so that happens......unless it is just drunken trash piled on a junk boat that should not be on the water....and you know what even then if they are nice.....maybe.....but that would be one out of one hundred times at best 

hell I don't even like letting people use my cell phone because who doesn't have a cell phone besides granny and gramps and you never know who they are calling.....I do not need some idiot two weeks later calling me looking for La'cron-delson or jimmmyjoebob or el'chavez that owes them money ect.......I will call the non-emergency number for them......which usually runs them off haha


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

I've pulled out many a pilgrim and a few girl scouts. Many years ago I stuck my old Bronco (1st and only time) at the end of the pavement going up the beach out of South Padre. A guy pulls up and watches us digging out. "Hey man, I'll pull you out for $60, regular 120" he says. "Sorry, when I wear this shovel out, maybe" I told him. We dug out soon, and the very next day I see this very same POS on the side of road with steam coming out the radiator. I pulled up next to him, and made the same offer, he made me. Karma is a b****!!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

What would 24 buds do?:beer:

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I help when I can. A month or two ago some dude's Dodge Hemi couldn't pull his offshore boat up the ramp at Bridge Bait. After I pulled my boat out of the water I offered to pull him out. I should've got a selfie as someone else mentioned. My F-150 4x4 pulling my boat, his truck and his boat all at once. It would've made a great ad for Ford. Of course I gave him a little ribbing along the way. Oh and there was also a by-passer that hollered "should've bought a Ford" as I pulled him out. It was pretty funny.


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

Pulled out a few people and been pulled out several times myself. A word of caution here. Check with your insurance company to make sure you are covered is you get stuck on the island. More than one person has learned the hard way that their vehicle was not covered when they lost it to the tide after being stuck.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Stop, help, free.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

While Southbound on 288 just South of Buccees you see a Northbound DPS trooper hit his lights and proceed across the grassy median in your direction!

You slow down a little bit knowing full well he's coming after you and then you see him slow to a stop in the middle! You realize he's stuck!

Do you stop and help him out or keep going?

I'm asking for a friend! :biggrin:


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Harbormaster said:


> While Southbound on 288 just South of Buccees you see a Northbound DPS trooper hit his lights and proceed across the grassy median in your direction!
> 
> You slow down a little bit knowing full well he's coming after you and then you see him slow to a stop in the middle! You realize he's stuck!
> 
> ...


Haha I seen one do this on highway 59 just north of Livingston. We put the hammer down laughing as we went lol.
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

Harbormaster said:


> While Southbound on 288 just South of Buccees you see a Northbound DPS trooper hit his lights and proceed across the grassy median in your direction!
> 
> You slow down a little bit knowing full well he's coming after you and then you see him slow to a stop in the middle! You realize he's stuck!
> 
> ...


Never saw him...he does have resources as well.
:tongue:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I helped two dogs that were stuck out in the yard once. hwell:


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

apbubba said:


> Pulled out a few people and been pulled out several times myself. A word of caution here. Check with your insurance company to make sure you are covered is you get stuck on the island. More than one person has learned the hard way that their vehicle was not covered when they lost it to the tide after being stuck
> .


V









Back in the 70â€™s when I came home from serving Uncle Sam for several years in Hawaii; it was tough duty.  I use to go to the Island fishing a lot. Back when there were more fishermen than law enforcement officers. Remember driving from Bob Hall to Horace Caldwell and never getting off the beach. Once I came up on a couple with kids stuck in the sand in their car. I never charged anyone to pull them out. Tried to pull them out and got stuck. I did not have a pull strap but a short chain. Anyway some guy with big tires offered to pull us out for twenty dollars each. Told him no but the couple that were stuck paid him. They paid mine because I tried to help them. I had a shovel and knew I was getting out.
 What goes Around Comes around! I was working shift work at the old ASARCO plant in Corpus and just got back to my motherâ€™s house that morning from the midnight shift.  There was a knock at the door and the guy needed a jump start so he could get to work. Told him for $40 it would be a done deal and to look at the pickup up in the drive to see if he recognized it. He did and walked away cursing. Did not give him a jump start.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

wareagle said:


> I have been stuck too many times, I NEVER pass anybody up that is stuck and never accept money, a cold beer is a different story though!


X's 1,000,000. I will help everytime, and never would consider taking money. A beer, yes! I've been stuck before, and know it will happen again, so i try to return the favor to whomever it may be. Good friendships can be made this way. Was'nt on the beach, but i pulled a guy out yesterday.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

If they got stuck for being stupid, driving the dunes, doing donuts, or spinning tours on purpose I have no problem driving on by. 

If they just accidentally got stuck and many times only need a bump I will help out and may take a cold beer if available but no money. 

Now in college we would charge a case of beer. Funded many a spring break party after cruising the beach pulling people out all day


----------



## Tripletime (Nov 2, 2005)

Always help pull them out. No money.


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

TexasVines said:


> we use to dig "bikini traps" at 16 mile road when the sand was really soft.....it was basically a really small shallow ditch in the driving area so that girls would come along and slow down really quick and then go really slow over it and then press the gas right as the back tires were in it and get stuck so we could talk to them
> 
> guys would just drive over it like it was not even there thankfully because it really was barely there
> 
> ...










I think I came up on one of you traps one day. Girls stuck in the middle of the road. Want to say they were stuck in a Nash Rambler. But think It was maybe a Hudson. Jumped into the car to drive it out of the hole. It was a automatic with a clutch. I was out of my element as of then.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

When I was young a friend of mine, and I had a jeep. We would go down to Galveston on weekends, and when ever it flooded in Houston. We would make good money helping people out. We were young and needed cash for gas. But as I got older and had a job. If I am in a truck that can help I will, and do not take money. Its a good rule to live by, you never know when its going to be you that needs help.


----------



## ChaseB1991 (Nov 22, 2011)

If people are bein stupid and being places that's beyond the limits of their vehicle I'm not gonna risk breaking my truck trying to fix their mistake. (I'm in the military and broke.. Lol). If it's a family or someone that honestly just got stuck I'll be more than happy to help them out.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Harbormaster said:


> While Southbound on 288 just South of Buccees you see a Northbound DPS trooper hit his lights and proceed across the grassy median in your direction!
> 
> You slow down a little bit knowing full well he's coming after you and then you see him slow to a stop in the middle! You realize he's stuck!
> 
> ...


I actually laughed out loud reading your post.
If it had been me that it happened to, instead of "your friend", I would have laughed even harder. He has a Motorola, and will be fine. But I would slow down after that.


----------



## troutkiller69 (Feb 24, 2011)

I have always pulled people out for free and will never accept anything from them just being courteous.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Seems like a bunch of great guys on this forum!! 
For a little entertainment lets see a few of them stuck trucks!

This is mine from a few years ago in my old truck.
I was fishing the cut in Sargent one late night and didn't turn sharp enough and down I went. 
Took 2 4x4 diesels side by side to get me out. 
Stuff happens and thank god for good people. The white truck is my cousin and the other truck was an older man that wouldn't take a dime for helping.





































James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't mind pulling 1 or even 2...but when people see you pulling someone out, then just blow past you and end up stuck themselves...I'm going to leave them next time. 4 in a half hour period is just too much.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

HoustonKid said:


> Stop, help, free.


 Yep.
If you plan on driving on the sand much, it might be a good idea to have a good frame mounted trailer hitch. That will give your rescuer something safe and solid to put a strap to. Whether you drive a car or a 4WD truck, having real tow points makes it a LOT easier for all parties involved. If you get stuck, have your own straps hitched up to a tow point or trailer hitch, stand there with the other end of your strap in your hand, and I bet someone will happily stop and pull you out. Bury your rear end to the diff. and stand around like a helpless buffoon, might take a while before someone volunteers their help.


----------



## grittydog (Jan 16, 2008)

Harbormaster said:


> While Southbound on 288 just South of Buccees you see a Northbound DPS trooper hit his lights and proceed across the grassy median in your direction!
> 
> You slow down a little bit knowing full well he's coming after you and then you see him slow to a stop in the middle! You realize he's stuck!
> 
> ...


I would like to stop, back up and give the DPS officer the bird, When I worked at Dow the DPS officers caught me twice in an 18 month period. I would love to see them stuck in the grass off 288....


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Harbormaster said:


> While Southbound on 288 just South of Buccees you see a Northbound DPS trooper hit his lights and proceed across the grassy median in your direction!
> 
> You slow down a little bit knowing full well he's coming after you and then you see him slow to a stop in the middle! You realize he's stuck!
> 
> ...


A friend of mine was driving off-road and a park ranger on the opposite side of the ditch tried to pursue him by driving his ATV through the ditch but he got stuck in the mud. My friend did stop and pulled the ATV out of the ditch. No ticket given.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i will give anyone stuck a ride up to the main road, home, help w calls, etc.

thru w pulling people out unless its an ez gimmee.

6mo later jacked transmission, umm no, been there.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Speaking of....never ever ever use those straps with metal hooks on either end...ever....when it breaks it sling shots that hook breaking windows, denting sheetmetal, or worse sticking you in the back of the head. Loops only my friends....proper straps only. throw a jacket or floor mats etc over the strap to take up the energy if it breaks.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> i will give anyone stuck a ride up to the main road, home, help w calls, etc.
> 
> thru w pulling people out unless its an ez gimmee.
> 
> 6mo later jacked transmission, umm no, been there.


Exactly, saw a Jeep pull up and try and help one of the stuck vehicles...then after he smoked his transfer case...I pulled him out too!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

LMAO, I bet I know what hand and what finger!!



Harbormaster said:


> While Southbound on 288 just South of Buccees you see a Northbound DPS trooper hit his lights and proceed across the grassy median in your direction!
> 
> You slow down a little bit knowing full well he's coming after you and then you see him slow to a stop in the middle! You realize he's stuck!
> 
> ...


----------



## crack oar cajun (Jul 1, 2011)

I was at SLP a couple years ago on a family outing with the ole faithful Z71 and low and behold there is a wrecker stuck in the powder. WOW what to do? No one was around there at the time. I knew that going to the beach be prepared so I handed him a shovel. The poor wrecker driver I don't think ever used one before. So I told him to pull his winch cable all the way out to my truck and I would hook it up and pull him out. haha and out of nowhere comes this big jacked up truck and he told me not to pull him out that they come out there and charge crazy amounts to pull people out. But the thing is the wrecker driver was my sister in laws boyfriend. So being the guy I am I pulled him out. Just so happens he is not one of the wrecker drivers that goes down there he is from H-town.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Harbormaster said:


> While Southbound on 288 just South of Buccees you see a Northbound DPS trooper hit his lights and proceed across the grassy median in your direction!
> 
> You slow down a little bit knowing full well he's coming after you and then you see him slow to a stop in the middle! You realize he's stuck!
> 
> ...


 Funny, because this actually happened to me years ago on 288, at Hwy 6. I was working for Mammoet back then and was returning to the yard in Rosharon in a company truck. It had just stopped raining and everyone started slowing down. Everyone but me. The trooper came over the overpass and after he went by I saw the tail lights and knew I was toast. He hit the lights and pulled off into the median to turn around, got halfway across and stuck it. I had slowed down to pull over and then just kept going. I bet he was cussing.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I've pulled out my share and then some in Matagorda. Been pulled out a few times too. Money has never changed hands (except the time I needed a wrecker) just a cold beer or soda. I hook up my end, you hook up yours. I keep a tow strap in my truck. Chain is not a good option.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I really appreciated the free pull this day. I did not walk the water first and found the SLP hole of death.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

apbubba said:


> I think I came up on one of you traps one day. Girls stuck in the middle of the road. Want to say they were stuck in a Nash Rambler. But think It was maybe a Hudson. Jumped into the car to drive it out of the hole. It was a automatic with a clutch. I was out of my element as of then.


this was in the mid 80s not the 60s haha

we finally had to stop because our "setup" ended up nearly causing a riot one weekend and we decided we had to tone it down a bit

really it was just a really small trench about the size of what you could dig with a folding camping shovel in one or two passes back and forth.......guys driving never even slowed down......girls acted like it was the Panama Canal

those were the days :texasflag



sgrem said:


> Speaking of....never ever ever use those straps with metal hooks on either end...ever....when it breaks it sling shots that hook breaking windows, denting sheetmetal, or worse sticking you in the back of the head. Loops only my friends....proper straps only. throw a jacket or floor mats etc over the strap to take up the energy if it breaks.


back when 16 mile was really really crowded the guys that would earn a few bucks pulling the real fools out would have chains going to an old tire and then more chains.....then they would have a little slack and they could jerk them out and the tire would take the brunt of the jerking and prevent the chain flying if it broke

an old piece of carpet draped over the chain works well too with just a chain.....old piece of carpet works for hail storms too :bounce:


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Contractors*

This happened to one of our state contractors on Matagorda Island during a cleanup!

BB


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

HoustonKid said:


> Stop, help, free.


Yep. It may be you that needs help the next time.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

I've been stuck both on land and on boats. Now I will always do everything I can to help others out. 


On a separate note there was a Dodge Dually outside the cut at 3 mile with a horse trailer over the 4th of July, and I hope he made it back to pavement alright. That was about as bad as I have ever seen Matagorda.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I used to stop and help. Learned my lesson. No more. 

I will gladly call Apple Towing to help them.


----------



## trout2th (May 28, 2014)

Random acts of kindness makes you a better person, but do what you heart tells you.


----------



## trout2th (May 28, 2014)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I helped two dogs that were stuck out in the yard once. hwell:


Ha ha. Did you get them unstuck with the water hose?


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

DSL_PWR said:


> I used to stop and help. Learned my lesson. No more.
> 
> I will gladly call Apple Towing to help them.


don't leave us hanging tell the story :walkingsm


----------



## Cowboyupo6 (Jun 27, 2013)

I used to have a Z71 on 35s and when we would go to the beach I would power brake it to make the tail gate lower, it was always nice when people stop by asking if I was stuck and needed help even though I didnt. 

I have also pulled my fair share of people out, if it would become a mad house and everyone was asking me or they were being dumb I would request tips.

Usually I will just pull them out for free if they were actually friendly people, and didnt come up barking orders that I needed to pull them out of the sand. (yes this actually happened, and I kindly told her that a tow truck will be more than happy to pull her out for $250 with that attitude)

I also pulled off a gas tank filler hose off a car in SLP, #1 reason why you let them hook up their own stuff, after that I started checking their work.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> I'm not crawling around in the sand to hook someone else up.
> 
> I hand them the strap and tell them to wrap it around the frame - then hook up and pull them out.
> 
> if it's an elderly person - I'll crawl in the sand to hook them up.


I always help if its not going to risk my truck! Free of course and older folks I'll do the work.



reeltimer said:


> What would 24 buds do?:beer:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


I pulled out a 2Cooler. I think the video is on the board. I think he is one of the Team Marsh folks or someting like that. He was in a BAD WAY!

I would gladly take a beer, but I feel one day it will be me. I don't carry much cash so.....


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Helped push a female game warden out once.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

TexasVines said:


> don't leave us hanging tell the story :walkingsm


It's a long story, but the short version is drunk guy got stuck and then he tried to sue for the damage to his vehicle that he said I caused pulling him out.

Said I'd never help again after that.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Igofish said:


> I have pulled many out and been offered cash, but don't take it. The last one I pulled out, I stopped to put up my strap and chain, then he backs up and rams into my rear rack on my jeep. Dude just says "I thought u left" and drives off. Now I have a bent rack. *No good dead goes unpunished.*




True but Karma's a *****!!!


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

Cowboyupo6 said:


> I used to have a Z71 on 35s and when we would go to the beach I would power brake it to make the tail gate lower, it was always nice when people stop by asking if I was stuck and needed help even though I didnt.
> 
> I have also pulled my fair share of people out, if it would become a mad house and everyone was asking me or they were being dumb I would request tips.


I do the same thing with my truck on 37s.


----------



## Jlake (Jul 8, 2013)

Easy policy for me. If Im driving down the beach, I stop and help. If I have already parked, cooler is out beer is open, chairs in the sand, etc. I watch what happens, even if they get stuck right behind me. As someone said earlier, Im not ruining my day at the beach because someone in a minivan or a corolla decided they can drive through 14 inch deep loose sand. Plus Im not hooking up to anything without solid tow hooks either. A friend of mine was sued for damaging a car bumper when he pulled them out, he won but still it was a headache for him.


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

Be it on the beach or on the water, I will stop and offer help. I may not always pull you out, but I will offer to be what help I can. If your buried to the axle in soft sand and I don't think i can pull you out with out getting myself stuck, I'll offer a drink that i may have with me, a phone or a ride. On the water I'll do the same. i always keep karma in mind...


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Help when feasible. Do unto others.....

Always want good karma with me.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

txwader247 said:


> I do the same thing with my truck on 37s.


Sure wish people who do this would fill in their ruts when they leave.....I hate cruising down the beach looking for bait activity in the surf and hitting these things


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

trout2th said:


> Random acts of kindness makes you a better person, but do what you heart tells you.


Is it random when you have to get on the net and tell everyone about your good deed? Im not a fan of the Im a wonderful person cuz I did such and such threads.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)




----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

JustSlabs said:


> Sure wish people who do this would fill in their ruts when they leave.....I hate cruising down the beach looking for bait activity in the surf and hitting these things


I agree completely and I always fill them back up, or at least enough to avoid being hazordous. I would feel horrible if someone tripped over one not seeing it and injured themselves.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

rubberducky said:


> Ok this question was asked on a Facebook page and I wanted to get 2cool fell for it.
> If your driving or fishing the beach and you see some one stuck what do you do?
> Do you pull past them try to pull them out for money or do it for free?
> I grew up in Sargent and spent my days on the beach as soon as I had a truck. I have been stuck many times and in turn have help many people out.
> ...


real simple answer,,,, KARMA! as on the water too!


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

One more stuck in the sand story. Took my sister and my two nieces down pass the four wheel sign and we parked to let the girls play. No one else in sight. Up drives some moron and parks about twenty feet from us. He has a couple of big dogs and kids with him. Walks over like we were long lost buddies and starts a line of BS about how much he knows about the island. Cut him short and told him we parked there to be away from people. He gets all bent out of shape, loads up the kids and dogs and promptly sticks his car in the sand. Tell my sister to load up we need to get away from this guy. Not my sister! I was going to pull him and those kids out or else. I did.

Ok! Two stories!

Also she and a bunch from her senior class went to the island to party and the group she was in were the last to leave and got stuck. Very little traffic in the early 60s on the island. The Coast Guard found them and brought them back to Corpus. They were burnt up. Remember one of the girls had to be hospitalized.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Pay it forward has always been my philosophy.

A quick tip.....its a lot easier and more effective to pull someone out using the tow bars on the front of your truck and backing out than it is using your rear bumper and driving forward, assuming you're in a 4x4.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I always have and always will lend a hand if i can. I keep a tow rope behind my seat. I won't put my truck in a spot where i'm likely to get stuck too, but i help as much as i'm able. I will say though that "stupid is stupid". If you're intentionally screwing around, running up the dunes, etc, you're on your own. I might loan you my shovel if you ask nicely.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

My oldest got to replace $1100 worth of tailgate over a hook letting go pulling another guy out. You also have to be careful pulling people out, because theirs usually a reason why they got stuck where they did in the first place. I used to keep about a hundred feet of nylon 3 strand rope that works pretty good if you know how to stretch/spring someone out. The give in the rope works like a giant rubber band.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

*Tow*



sgrem said:


> On the water....on the beach....on the road....no matter.....i have and do help. Never accept money just do whats right.


X2, but I do make them do the hook up to there vehicle because I don't want to be responsible for there vehicle, have pulled a bumper off before...


----------



## gatortrout (Aug 13, 2005)

One evening I encountered a truck that was stuck behind san luis. I couldn't get close enough to pull them out but I gave them my chain and told them where I would be so they could return it and the pos didn't return my chain. I WOULD do it again however


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I have been stuck so what goes around comes around. I will do what I can to help out free of charge.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

I help when I can. I ask them to pay it forward down the road.


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

It depends on how badly they're stuck.
My little fishing truck can't pull much.
If they're stuck in a minor way, yes I will assist them.
If Bubba has buried the BroDozer up to the frame, I can't do anything.


----------



## txsharkbait (Jun 25, 2004)

A few years ago I got to wade fish a lot around Bolivar and I was in the National Forest quite a bit too. I was a stuck people magnet!

Helpful tip, If you drive your 2wd soccer mom van past the place where the 4x4 trucks stopped and parked. You are gona need assistance!

Pulling people out got to be just silly, so my policy became this. I will pull you out. If you are still stuck when I am done fishing or shooting or whatever I came to do. The "stuckee" should always make the hook up to their vehicle. I always check it so my straps don't get cut.

Never thought about charging any one. But I was amazed by the number of folks who never even attempted to dig out, or wet the sand or try anything themselves. Just pace back and forth hollering "hey, is that your truck?"...Yes, but you go start without me!


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

I only have a 2 wheel drive truck so I am careful where I parked. But during flounder run at SWP, I did pull out a few that could not make out of the mud in the gravel road. Not sure why mini-van owners would think that they could follow trucks into the mud? SMH!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Another of a lifetime of coastal stories....but this one is true!

Few years ago we were hanging out on Sargent Beach halfway down to the public ramp with a bunch of locals. Somewhere around midnight a guy comes walking up and says he and his boss are stuck down at the cut could we please help them out?

Duh! Of course! 2 of us disconnect power from my truck and leave everybody at our spot and head to the cut. We get there and see 2 SUV's buried to the axles, so my buddy Bartholomew grabs a shovel out of the back of his truck and hands it to the guy that came and got us and showed him where to dig to make it easier to pull him out!

The occupants of the other vehicle never got out of their car, they had the AC going and were watching us!

We ran out the Snatch Strap and yanked the guy out without any problem!

The wives in the second vehicle as well as the guy we pulled out, got in the freed vehicle and drove off to their rented place on the creek! The guy left in the brand new paper plate, 4 X 4, bad mo-fo vehicle was all that was left to pull out!

My buddy Bartholomew handed him the shovel and instructed him as to what he should do prior to us hooking up the tow line to his brand new Expedition!

I walked up on the last half of the conversation between the two as I was driving the tow vehicle....and I heard....

Bartholomew: You need to at least dig the sand out from under the tires in the direction we're about to pull you!

Jackanus: You need to look at what I'm driving and what yall's driving! My hand dont fit no shovel!

My jaw dropped! REALLY? Bartholomew and I made eye contact and it was over, we rolled up....got in our trucks and left him there!

Found out the next day that he walked to the swing bridge after the tide came in to use the phone because his vehicle battery was dead and he couldn't recharge his cell!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

In a $95,000 Expedition huh? How dare you ask him to grab a shovel.

Lol. What a dam loser. I would've been literally crackin up as I was telling him to go fk himself.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

I always help. Unless they are wearing their pants around their knees.. 


-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

I just remembered a story.

Years ago there was a burger joint at the Quintana jetty called the Jetty Shack.
It was a fun little dump of a place to munch on a burger and fries up on the deck.
The parking lot was awful. Full of huge pot holes filled with muddy water. 
Some of the holes were quite deep.
Everyone knew to park around the holes. 
One evening the Mrs. and I were down there, sitting out on the deck, eating our food. I had a 4x4 truck then. It was the only truck in the parking area.
Along comes Mr.Betterthanyou in a Ford Excursion. He proceeds to drive off into a huge hole and promptly sticks his Excursion. He gets out in his white pants, looks around, sees my truck, and YELLS up at me to get down here and pull him out! Like RFN! 
I look down at this guy and say "Sure, I'll help you. For $150 and AFTER I'm done with my dinner." 
He starts huffing and puffing. Refuses to pay. Wants it done for free.
I tell him to FOAD. Your the dumba$$ that drove that huge honkin' truck off into a mudhole. Call a towtruck Mr.Rocket Surgeon. Watch how much that costs. 
Finished my dinner and drove off with him standing there cursing.


----------



## DUTY FIRST (Jun 23, 2012)

apbubba said:


> Pulled out a few people and been pulled out several times myself. A word of caution here. Check with your insurance company to make sure you are covered is you get stuck on the island. More than one person has learned the hard way that their vehicle was not covered when they lost it to the tide after being stuck.


No insurance policy written in Texas has such an exclusion, assuming you have Comprehensive (Other Than Collision) coverage to begin with. Of course if you have a Named Perils only policy, which few people have, you are on your own.


----------



## Mr Duck (Dec 20, 2012)

I try to assist (no charge) just tell them "I have been on both ends of the chain" - that is except for the one idiot in an overloaded sedan on Matagorda beach who we pulled to hard sand told them to head back. Returned to find them stuck trying to go further down beach in the soft.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

down at Port A many years ago we were beach long rodding, way down south.

a dude rolls in off the hwy in a 4wd diesel pulling a really long fifth wheel and proceeds to really bury the rig driving along up high in the blow sand for some reason 

i look at my bud and say, " watch he's coming over here for help, yep here he comes", I was in a really solid 4wd p/u , winch , tires, the works.

the dude says in a northern accent , "hey there guy , you got a shovel "?

we walk over to help and he is stuck really bad....... in 4wd as well, with those old school tall skinny mud grips way past hub deep.

i walk around back and sure enuf.............Montana mudlaps folded out flat behind the bumper

bout this time some kids roll up in a cj-5 with a built chevy motor and offer a pull for $100

the dude squawks , but agrees.

the kids hook up a big super heavy strap with a tow hook on their end, tell the guy to start up and put it in drive and literally launch off without warning , the hook pops off their ball and smacks right across the hood and into the truck's windshield, they say oops, grab the strap, and drive off.

we retreat to fish, chuckling.

about an hour later a 4-wd wrecker shows up, pulls, gives up.

another hour passes, one of those 18wheeler retrievers show up and drag the truck and fifth wheel camper out with the back winch.

what a show


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

land or sea help if I can been on the wrong end too many times. 

funniest ever was back in college drinking on east beach one night when a couple high school kids asked if we could help, went over and one guy had driven his buddies car into the channel almost to the windshield water line well over drivers seat. they had a truck hooked up but couldn't pull it. we all got around and literally picked the car up out of sand and then truck pulled it out. we headed back to the cooler before the owner of sunk car showed up.


----------



## bighop (Feb 28, 2008)

Headed off PINS last summer after a three day trip and stopped to help a few people. First was an accord stuck between the roads, soft up top and no front attachment, so we hook up to the rear tow point and plan on pulling them backwards. I'm in in '11 F350 CCLB with muds, and it has a lot more trouble than I expect pulling this little car out. Move it about 20' and get to a soft spot and my truck digs down. Get out to start digging and one of the guys with me mentions their front wheels weren't turning, they had left it in park. They also wondered why the guy that pulled them out yesterday didn't have a problem, wanted to smack them both. Luckily a buddy I hadn't seen in a couple years from Waco randomly drives by and pops me out with his F250.

Then right before the pavement we stop to help a young kid in the air force push his prius out, that didn't take long. While we were doing that, we noticed a minivan stuck about a hundred yards away. A leathery guy in his 60's wearing the brightest yellow speedo you can imagine was pushing on it. We decided we had to get home soon.

One trip down to the PM jetty we stopped and jumped 5 trucks. Middle of the week, not very busy, and people had run down batteries listening to radios. Come'on guys....


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> Depends on the situation. Most of the time I help, and pull them out without taking any cash. But have been times I left them because they were being stupid.


Same for me also no tow hooks no pull. If it doesn't have tow hooks you shouldn't have been off road!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I check to make sure there not drunk or high and if not i will help as much as i can ..big or small lol.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

This guy said if he had to call in he was gonna loose his job. I wasnt gonna let that happen for just gettin stuck.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

muney pit said:


> I check to make sure there not drunk or high and if not i will help as much as i can ..big or small lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job!


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Tmackcj5 said:


> I always stop and offer. I haven't been stuck (on the beach) myself, but if it happens, i hope someone is nice enough to stop and lend a hand...


^^^^^^^


----------

